# Meet Simba von Würzbachtal



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

​


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a fabulous cat :001_wub: I have never seen a tail like that!!!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Isn't he a looker? His tail has a life of its own and he thinks nothing of waving it in my face or Misi's!

Van cats all have these fabulous tails, and the best bit is it hasn't reached its full fluff yet :ihih:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awww what a beauty, love the last picture


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

Simba is stunning!
Now I have the Circle of Life song in my head......:blush:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwww hes lovely


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

A handsome lad indeed.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

his lovely! I want his tail lol!!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

His tail is hilarious. His constant playmate and a lovely feather to shake under Misi's nose!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww cutie :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------

